# Is the 2016 Giant TCR slated for an early release????



## Rashadabd

This is mere speculation and I acknowledge that I am going completely out on a limb here, but I think this is a possibility. My favorite local shop informed me that a 2015 TCR in my size (which is a pretty standard small) won't be available for at least 14-15 weeks (almost four months). This seems strange for a frame that has remained the same for at least two years now (other than paint). 2016 also happens to be the year that Giant is due to release a new TCR. Moreover, Giant has significantly reduced the number of TCR offerings/options available in the U.S. for model year 2015 (there is basically only 1 bike per model level right now):

Bike Finder - Giant Bicycles | United States

I know it is taking a good while for folks to get their new 2015 Defy Advanced bikes, but that is a completely redesigned model that has received rave reviews and is in demand. Maybe the orders for those are slowing everything else down, but I kind of wonder whether Giant might be planning a spring release for the redesigned TCR like Pinarello did with the F8 and Specialized did with the new Tarmac. That allows them to get it out there to be seen and to prepare for a full marketing launch during the 2015 Tour De France and the races leading up to it. Just a thought.


----------



## Rashadabd

Just heard more from the local shop. Giant is DONE producing TCR Advanced Pro and Propel Advanced Framesets for the 2015 model year according to the dealer site he was looking at. I can't order one in my size unless I order a complete bike (and there are only about 5-10 of those left). I don't quite understand the Propel thing, but they have to be preparing for an early 2016 MY release for that to make since. We aren't even in February yet.


----------



## kukula

I seriously doubt this to be true. I do believe that Giant frames, especially the higher end ones, can take some time to order. I ordered my Advanced Propel July of last year, and only got hold of it December. By then it was a 15. Just today I went to my LBS to check on a Rockshox I ordered and saw them putting together a black Advanced Propel. And the shop owner told me the frames have started coming in. Like you said it's too early in the year for a company to stop manufacturing the current years products.


----------



## MoPho

It took a little over 3 months for my MY14 TCR to show up last year 

.


----------



## Stoneman

The current TCR frame set is an old design...at least 3 years old. Look for Giant to release the 2016 TCR this spring or at the latest it will be revealed at the Tour de France. When the F8 Pinarello was released at the Tour they had a one year exclusive use of Toray 1100 carbon fiber. Since that one year will be up at this years Tour look for the new 2016 Giant TCR Advanced SL to be made with that new carbon fiber. This is just my prediction. ;-)


----------



## Rashadabd

kukula said:


> I seriously doubt this to be true. I do believe that Giant frames, especially the higher end ones, can take some time to order. I ordered my Advanced Propel July of last year, and only got hold of it December. By then it was a 15. Just today I went to my LBS to check on a Rockshox I ordered and saw them putting together a black Advanced Propel. And the shop owner told me the frames have started coming in. Like you said it's too early in the year for a company to stop manufacturing the current years products.


If you happen to get confirmation that my local shop is completely wrong, I would love to hear it. If you don't want to share it here, just PM me. Thanks.


----------



## r1lee

The tcr for 2015 is not being limited by giant due to the 2016 potential release. They never did that with the defy and they don't plan on doing that with the tcr.

Giant HQ releases all models for each local country to purchase. So giant USA and giant Canada might pick different versions of the tcr. If you go to their site, they'll list different versions of any model. Example, giant usa might not order any tcr advanced sl0 but giant Canada might. It's really up to their local regions and they should know their market.

Now giant usa might also limit its purchase of the tcr to x number of units for the year. That's really up to them to decide. I will tell you that giant had a factory fire back in early q4 of 2014 so a lot of bikes have been delayed (non sl versions). It effected giant, trek and a lot of other brands they are manufacturing for. I do know that trek experienced the same thing. There has also been a lot of port strikes, I know we've had one and still are having one here in Canada in the west coast. Tons of containers of goods such as bikes, food etc have been taking 1-3 months to get to the port. My propel was delayed due to this and my in laws business had importation problems because of it. I believe China also had a port strike, but not sure.

If you check the tcr inventory in a couple of months from now, there should be tons. We here in Canada show very limited inventory on giant bikes and dates have been pushed back up to 3 months.


----------



## Rashadabd

r1lee said:


> The tcr for 2015 is not being limited by giant due to the 2016 potential release. They never did that with the defy and they don't plan on doing that with the tcr.
> 
> Giant HQ releases all models for each local country to purchase. So giant USA and giant Canada might pick different versions of the tcr. If you go to their site, they'll list different versions of any model. Example, giant usa might not order any tcr advanced sl0 but giant Canada might. It's really up to their local regions and they should know their market.
> 
> Now giant usa might also limit its purchase of the tcr to x number of units for the year. That's really up to them to decide. I will tell you that giant had a factory fire back in early q4 of 2014 so a lot of bikes have been delayed (non sl versions). It effected giant, trek and a lot of other brands they are manufacturing for. I do know that trek experienced the same thing. There has also been a lot of port strikes, I know we've had one and still are having one here in Canada in the west coast. Tons of containers of goods such as bikes, food etc have been taking 1-3 months to get to the port. My propel was delayed due to this and my in laws business had importation problems because of it. I believe China also had a port strike, but not sure.
> 
> If you check the tcr inventory in a couple of months from now, there should be tons. We here in Canada show very limited inventory on giant bikes and dates have been pushed back up to 3 months.


Thank you for the info man. Yeah, I am starting to see it this way as well. I've had multiple conversations about this with my local shop since my last post. The rep from the shop went to bat for me and really tried to find something, but he was pretty much assured that nothing in my size will be available the in TCR Advanced Pro or TCR Advanced 2 line for at least 15 weeks (best case scenario). It's kind of a bummer, but such is life. That being said, I do not think Giant will wait until the fall to release the redesigned 2016 TCR Advanced. I think they will use some kind of spring to early summer launch so that they can have it on the road for the TdF (just like Pinarello did with the F8 and Specialized did with the new Tarmac). 

I really have grown fond of Giant bikes after multiple test rides, so I am hoping things work out. I am pretty sure the TCR is the way I want to go (even though the shop keeps trying to sell me on the Propel because they have a lower level one in stock. I really liked the Propel as well, just not as much as the TCR). I guess what I don't want to happen is that I wait 15 weeks to get a bike and then a month or two after that, Giant releases the new redsigned TCR (which I think has the potential to be amazing after seeing and testing the Propel and new Defy). Waiting on that bike seems like it will be torture though, so I am trying to figure out what's the best move in light of everything I now know. How do you like your Propel? This is your second one right (the white frame looks sweet by the way)?


----------



## Stoneman

Of course Giant doesn't want to let you know that a new TCR release is imminent. They still have old stock to sell and the local dealerships that still carry their old stock would be furious. If a redesigned TCR isn't being ridden by some members of the Giant-Alpecin team in the Tour de France this July feel free to revive this thread and say "I told you so". I'm still riding a 2006 Giant TCR frame set (with newer components/wheels) which still gets it done so I can wait another 5 to 6 months.


----------



## r1lee

I don't believe a new tcr will be available till next year or end of this. You guys forget, they just released the defy.


----------



## Rashadabd

r1lee said:


> I don't believe a new tcr will be available till next year or end of this. You guys forget, they just released the defy.


They actually released the Defy last July. 

Giant Introduces All-New Defy Endurance Road Range! - News | Giant Bicycles | United States

FWIW, I have been told Giant typically releases new bikes on a three year schedule. That would mean this year for the TCR. It was actually the guys at my local shop that told me the new TCR was due to come out this year. I had no idea before that. 

Giant performance road, mountain and cyclocross 2015 - BikeRadar


----------



## Cannot

r1lee said:


> There has also been a lot of port strikes, I know we've had one and still are having one here in Canada in the west coast. Tons of containers of goods such as bikes, food etc have been taking 1-3 months to get to the port..


That's what I heard. There are many companies deliveries are delayed due to the longshoremen and trucking strikes. It has been going on since last fall.


----------



## Stoneman

Yes it's the 3 year product cycle...Propel was introduced in 2013, new Defy in 2014, and now it's the year for the redesigned TCR to be introduced.


----------



## Rashadabd

Stoneman said:


> Yes it's the 3 year product cycle...Propel was introduced in 2013, new Defy in 2014, and now it's the year for the redesigned TCR to be introduced.


I believe r1lee is correct on his primary point though, according to what I am being told now. The release of the new TCR is not the cause of the shipping and delivery delays for current models.


----------



## Rashadabd

Stoneman said:


> The current TCR frame set is an old design...at least 3 years old. Look for Giant to release the 2016 TCR this spring or at the latest it will be revealed at the Tour de France. When the F8 Pinarello was released at the Tour they had a one year exclusive use of Toray 1100 carbon fiber. Since that one year will be up at this years Tour look for the new 2016 Giant TCR Advanced SL to be made with that new carbon fiber. This is just my prediction. ;-)


When I look at the new TCX, the Propel, the new Defy, and the current TCR, I see a few changes that we could easily see in the redesigned TCR: 1) Lighter weight- Giant has always done a pretty decent job here it seems, but the trend in the industry is for a super light race bike at the high end and Giant will probably take some steps toward that; 2) improved comfort- they won't sacrifice stiffness or handling, which is sort of their calling card, but I think you will see the new TCR borrow some of the rear end qualities from the new Defy; 3) Paint schemes- my guess is the new TCR will look more like this year's Defy and Propel than it will the old TCRs (I think that is a good thing); other possibilities: following the new Defy with a standard seatpost at the Advanced Pro and Advanced levels instead of the Vector seatpost, a slightly more aerodynamic frame, clear room for at least 25mm wheels, internal seatpost clamp, a few disc brake models, etc.


----------



## marc7654

Rashadabd said:


> ... a few disc brake models, etc.


Just casually following the thread so lets see what confusion on the subject I can add . I had been wondered if the disks might show up on the TCR. I've heard there are delays getting the mechanical/hydraulic components from Shimano. Not sure that really would be an issues for the 2016 models though. I could see Giant might be waiting for UCI to make a decision on disk road bikes? I'm not sure making both a disk and traditional frame for one bike model is a good business decision, but maybe you need both for the transitional years?


----------



## Rashadabd

marc7654 said:


> Just casually following the thread so lets see what confusion on the subject I can add . I had been wondered if the disks might show up on the TCR. I've heard there are delays getting the mechanical/hydraulic components from Shimano. Not sure that really would be an issues for the 2016 models though. I could see Giant might be waiting for UCI to make a decision on disk road bikes? I'm not sure making both a disk and traditional frame for one bike model is a good business decision, but maybe you need both for the transitional years?



Some companies are actually going that way already. Specialized and Pinarello are the first to come to mind, but there are others. There are both disc and non-disc versions of both the new Tarmac and the Dogma. Other companies seem to be relegating disc brakes to their endurance bike and cyclocross bike models at the moment. I think those companies are waiting to see what happens with the UCI and what becomes the standard or most popular axle system for disc equipped road bikes. It definitely will be interesting to see what route Giant takes with the TCR.


----------



## Rashadabd

I went by another Giant dealer today just to see if they had any TCRs in stock and confirm potential delivery dates. I also did one last check on Fuji Transonic availability to see if I could test ride one before making my final decision (and there are none). After getting to look at and feel a 2015 Giant TCR Advanced 2 (I test rode a 2014), I am just going to go with that. I don't love the paint scheme, but there is just too much value in that bike. It is extremely light, stiff, and well equipped for it's price. I love how it transfers power and the handling in tight corners. I am just going to use the money I save on wheels. I can make it 14-15 weeks without losing my mind, but not much longer than that. If the 2016 comes out in that time then I will go that route, but if not, I am happy with the 2015 TCR. I am just going to try to get some wheels and a couple of component upgrades over the next few months and call it a day.


----------



## r1lee

Rashadabd said:


> They actually released the Defy last July.
> 
> Giant Introduces All-New Defy Endurance Road Range! - News | Giant Bicycles | United States
> 
> FWIW, I have been told Giant typically releases new bikes on a three year schedule. That would mean this year for the TCR. It was actually the guys at my local shop that told me the new TCR was due to come out this year. I had no idea before that.
> 
> Giant performance road, mountain and cyclocross 2015 - BikeRadar


Yes defy was released in July for their 2015 model lineup bikes. Don't confuse release date with model release year. The defy is a 2015 model.



Stoneman said:


> Yes it's the 3 year product cycle...Propel was introduced in 2013, new Defy in 2014, and now it's the year for the redesigned TCR to be introduced.


Yes the propel was released as a early 2014 model. Talk to anyone from giant and they'll tell you that they released that bike early due to it being in development so long and they wanted their aero bike on the market asap. You will also notice there was no new frame colors from the early release to the 2014 models. There is always new frame colors for every year. Only thing that changed was that propel sl3 moved from 6700 to 6800 and switch over to zips. Aside from that, sl0, sl1 were identical bikes in every single way. Group set and colors.

You will see a new tcr for 2016. Meaning the bike will probably be launched in July and shipping in September as a 2016 model.


----------



## Rashadabd

r1lee said:


> Yes defy was released in July for their 2015 model lineup bikes. Don't confuse release date with model release year. The defy is a 2015 model.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the propel was released as a early 2014 model. Talk to anyone from giant and they'll tell you that they released that bike early due to it being in development so long and they wanted their aero bike on the market asap. You will also notice there was no new frame colors from the early release to the 2014 models. There is always new frame colors for every year. Only thing that changed was that propel sl3 moved from 6700 to 6800 and switch over to zips. Aside from that, sl0, sl1 were identical bikes in every single way. Group set and colors.
> 
> You will see a new tcr for 2016. Meaning the bike will probably be launched in July and shipping in September as a 2016 model.


Unless they follow Pinarello's and Specialized's lead from last year, July is the typical timeframe for the release of a bike like this. The fall shipping date is consistent with what I have seen from other manufacturer's before as well. All of this is part of the reason I decided to just go with a 2015 TCR Advanced 2. Purchasers might not get that bike in their hands until October-December and that doesn't work for me.


----------



## Rashadabd

r1lee said:


> Yes defy was released in July for their 2015 model lineup bikes. Don't confuse release date with model release year. The defy is a 2015 model.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the propel was released as a early 2014 model. Talk to anyone from giant and they'll tell you that they released that bike early due to it being in development so long and they wanted their aero bike on the market asap. You will also notice there was no new frame colors from the early release to the 2014 models. There is always new frame colors for every year. Only thing that changed was that propel sl3 moved from 6700 to 6800 and switch over to zips. Aside from that, sl0, sl1 were identical bikes in every single way. Group set and colors.
> 
> You will see a new tcr for 2016. Meaning the bike will probably be launched in July and shipping in September as a 2016 model.


FWIW, the Pinarello F8 was released in May of last year and the 2015 Tarmac was released in April.


----------



## izza

Discovered today new TCR to be used in TdF this year and publicly launched after that.


----------



## r1lee

Rashadabd said:


> FWIW, the Pinarello F8 was released in May of last year and the 2015 Tarmac was released in April.


All bike manufacturers have a specific time frame they release bikes. Like cars, giant ships their "next year bike model year" at sept of current year. 

I'm pretty sure I'm going to be right, expect the new tcr to ship September, it won't be time for this riding season. (Maybe for people who have good weather all year round).


----------



## Rashadabd

r1lee said:


> All bike manufacturers have a specific time frame they release bikes. Like cars, giant ships their "next year bike model year" at sept of current year.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to be right, expect the new tcr to ship September, it won't be time for this riding season. (Maybe for people who have good weather all year round).


I will defer to you on shipping dates, but I do expect them to "release" the bike well before the TdF in July. My guess is that it will debut at one of the TdF tune-up races like the other companies did with F8 and new Tarmac. The current trend has manufacturers going the extra mile to make sure that they get those race bikes out in front of folks on the biggest marketing stage they have in their industry (The Tour de France). Trek also got the new Emonda out in time for the TdF. If you are a company trying to compete with those manufacturers globally, you do the same when your year to release a race bike comes around in my opinion. We'll see though. 

This kind of thing happens every year and there is a bunch discussion about every bike released. I just don't see a company like Giant missing an opportunity like this. To get there, companies usually "release" the bike a month or so before though:

New Tour de France bikes: Trek, Canyon, Specialized & more


----------



## Stoneman

My thoughts exactly. I never said I thought I'd be able to walk into my LBS and buy the new TCR in July 2015. But I do believe some members of the Giant team will be on it at the Tour de France this year. Of course Marcel will be riding the Propel...at least on the sprint stages.


----------



## r1lee

you guys are probably going to be right that the bike will be at the Tour. It will still get a 2016 release (not any earlier) for september +.


----------



## r1lee

Just heard a Rumour that Giant is aiming at 700g for the new TCR Advanced SL frameset. Their forks are usually pretty light, but they should be able to shave some weight off of those to.


----------



## Stoneman

Perfect! That should put the new Advanced frameset in the 900g range. I'm interested in the Advanced frameset as I'm not a fan of the ISP seat post on the SL models.


----------



## Italianrider76

Stoneman said:


> Perfect! That should put the new Advanced frameset in the 900g range. I'm interested in the Advanced frameset as I'm not a fan of the ISP seat post on the SL models.


Correct!

I got a sneak peak today at a 2016 TCR prototype (possibly one of several and not necessarily the production model) on a bunch ride which was being ridden by someone high up in the Giant food chain in my country. I picked it up and to say it was incredibly light is an understatement. Needless to say it was also adorned with high end wheels and components which naturally contributed to its diminutive mass. It didn't have an ISP or any decals. It looked somewhat understated and resembled an S-Works Tarmac but low weight is definitely where the TCR is headed.


----------



## r1lee

Italianrider76 said:


> Correct!
> 
> I got a sneak peak today at a 2016 TCR prototype (possibly one of several and not necessarily the production model) on a bunch ride which was being ridden by someone high up in the Giant food chain in my country. I picked it up and to say it was incredibly light is an understatement. Needless to say it was also adorned with high end wheels and components which naturally contributed to its diminutive mass. It didn't have an ISP or any decals. It looked somewhat understated and resembled an S-Works Tarmac but low weight is definitely where the TCR is headed.



did it have overdrive 2? Did you notice it was a SL bike?

Reason I ask is, those were two things that was hinted on being dropped. Even though I thought that was absurd.


----------



## r1lee

So it looks like, 2016 models are expected to be in stores by June. 
Effects all giant carbon bikes.


----------



## Rashadabd

r1lee said:


> So it looks like, 2016 models are expected to be in stores by June.
> Effects all giant carbon bikes.


Wow, that is sooner than I expected, but that would make sense given all of the delays and 2015 models being sold out. It also makes sense for getting the bike out for the public to see at the TdF. To make that work, they will have to release the designs pretty soon though, won't they? I guess we should at least see the pro team testing it soon. I would say the first major 1 week stage races on the calendar would be an ideal place to test a new GC/climber bike like this one....


----------



## Italianrider76

r1lee said:


> did it have overdrive 2? Did you notice it was a SL bike?
> 
> Reason I ask is, those were two things that was hinted on being dropped. Even though I thought that was absurd.


I'm not sure if it had Overdrive 2 but I know it was their SL level bike. The bottom bracket area seemed significant. Sorry for being so vague. It looked pretty understated and the finish on it was just gloss UD carbon without any decals. Hopefully we'll see the production model out in a few months!


----------



## Rashadabd

Italianrider76 said:


> I'm not sure if it had Overdrive 2 but I know it was their SL level bike. The bottom bracket area seemed significant. Sorry for being so vague. It looked pretty understated and the finish on it was just gloss UD carbon without any decals. Hopefully we'll see the production model out in a few months!


Your descriptions fits my expectations perfectly. I always envisioned a more aggressive version of the new Defy, with a significantly lighter chassis, and a few tweaks here and there.


----------



## topslop1

So what's the update on this bad boy? I'm in the market for a first road bike, and I'm not riding one currently. I'm thinking TCR or Defy... Should I hold out and let the summer riding reason pass me by to get a TCR in Sept? Will it actually be available in September? I'd feel foolish getting a bicycle and then a month later having all the new ones come out because I was not patient for 4-8 weeks.

I don't race but I can appreciate all things mechanically beautiful... please advise.. do I show up at a bike store tomorrow and walk out with a 2015 Defy, or do I wait til Sept? and end up with a 2016 TCR? Also.. will dealers price gouge on new bikes? Is that normal for them to do?


----------



## Rashadabd

topslop1 said:


> So what's the update on this bad boy? I'm in the market for a first road bike, and I'm not riding one currently. I'm thinking TCR or Defy... Should I hold out and let the summer riding reason pass me by to get a TCR in Sept? Will it actually be available in September? I'd feel foolish getting a bicycle and then a month later having all the new ones come out because I was not patient for 4-8 weeks.
> 
> I don't race but I can appreciate all things mechanically beautiful... please advise.. do I show up at a bike store tomorrow and walk out with a 2015 Defy, or do I wait til Sept? and end up with a 2016 TCR? Also.. will dealers price gouge on new bikes? Is that normal for them to do?


It will be out, the team (Giant Alpecin) is currently riding it and Velonews profiled Craddock's bike a month or so ago. It looks a bit like the Cervelo R3 now. It should be very light, smooth, riding and stiff in the BB area if Giant stay true to their history and the direction GC bikes have been heading. I would probably hold out, there is nothing as painful as having bike envy a couple of months after spending $2000+.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/05/gallery/pro-bike-lawson-craddocks-new-giant-tcr_369472


----------



## topslop1

What is the 'BB' area?


----------



## Rashadabd

topslop1 said:


> What is the 'BB' area?


Sorry, bottom bracket, which is the area that surrounds the crankset. It's center for generating speed and power. There are some really good road bike options out there this year and a couple of them are Giants. Giant always produces high quality, but comparatively affordable bikes. They have some cheaper alloy bikes that are nice as well if you don't want to spend close to 2k right out the box too.


----------



## topslop1

Yeah, it seems like I'm in for $1500 on an alloy with decent components or closer to $2k for a carbon.

My mindset is something like.. See if I can get a 2015 alloy defy 1 closer to August/September for a reduced cost of $1100-1200?... or see what a new TCR will cost.. maybe alloy version at $1500 or the carbon for $2000. 

Also slightly undecided on which geometry I would like more. Yes, I need to test ride some bikes, but I'm also trying to resist temptation / being in a bike store before release might push me over the edge to do something foolish / not be patient.

I know that I'd prefer having shimano 105 groupset, and of course the lighter the better for frame. I know that some loathe alloy frames compared to carbon.. are they really that much different? Not totally sold on discs vs. non-discs, I'm not partial to either.

Woops, didn't mean to turn this thread into a 'which bike for me'.. just trying to figure out a bit more about the TCR's ride qualities vs. Defy I suppose.


----------



## Rashadabd

topslop1 said:


> Yeah, it seems like I'm in for $1500 on an alloy with decent components or closer to $2k for a carbon.
> 
> My mindset is something like.. See if I can get a 2015 alloy defy 1 closer to August/September for a reduced cost of $1100-1200?... or see what a new TCR will cost.. maybe alloy version at $1500 or the carbon for $2000.
> 
> Also slightly undecided on which geometry I would like more. Yes, I need to test ride some bikes, but I'm also trying to resist temptation / being in a bike store before release might push me over the edge to do something foolish / not be patient.
> 
> I know that I'd prefer having shimano 105 groupset, and of course the lighter the better for frame. I know that some loathe alloy frames compared to carbon.. are they really that much different? Not totally sold on discs vs. non-discs, I'm not partial to either.
> 
> Woops, didn't mean to turn this thread into a 'which bike for me'.. just trying to figure out a bit more about the TCR's ride qualities vs. Defy I suppose.


No problem at all man. A basic fit and test ride are going to give you the best idea of which geometry works best for your body. Alloy with solid wheels and a affordable carbon seatpost purchased later is often more than adequate for most riders for their first few seasons. I think the defy starts at like $700. Another option is to buy a bike you can afford comfortably now and then buy the Shimano 105 components online or on eBay for like $400-$500 down the line. I have kind of felt like the alloy TCR has been too expensive lately. It's too close in price to the entry level carbon TCR. Both bikes are really good.


----------



## Rashadabd

Rashadabd said:


> No problem at all man. A basic fit and test ride are going to give you the best idea of which geometry works best for your body. Alloy with solid wheels and a affordable carbon seatpost purchased later is often more than adequate for most riders for their first few seasons. I think the defy starts at like $700. Another option is to buy a bike you can afford comfortably now and then buy the Shimano 105 components online or on eBay for like $400-$500 down the line. I have kind of felt like the alloy TCR has been too expensive lately. It's too close in price to the entry level carbon TCR. Both bikes are really good.


I would also check your local shops for 2013 and 2014 closeouts or old stock in your size. You also might be able to get a carbon bike like a Fuji Altamira or Transonic comfortably in your price point from Performance Bike or a Cannondale Caad10 or Synapse. They also make good affordable bikes.


----------



## izza

Dealers get to try it out mid-July do should get further news then on release date.


----------



## Stoneman

Giant has really bad timing. The new Specialized Venge, Trek Madone, and Scott Foil has already received all the press. By the time Giant finally gets around to releasing this bike it'll be like...yawn.


----------



## Rashadabd

Stoneman said:


> Giant has really bad timing. The new Specialized Venge, Trek Madone, and Scott Foil has already received all the press. By the time Giant finally gets around to releasing this bike it'll be like...yawn.


I am confident it will be released next week as well. Last week, they were in Spain shooting photos of the test ride with Cycling Tips or one of those magazines. They typically release all of these bikes at the same time at the TdF.


----------



## Rashadabd

Rashadabd said:


> I am confident it will be released next week as well. Last week, they were in Spain shooting photos of the test ride with Cycling Tips or one of those magazines. They typically release all of these bikes at the same time at the TdF.


The bigger issue for me is that I am not convinced the bike brings anything new or exciting to the table. It may even be less interesting than the old TCR was unfortunately. It looks very Cervelo R3.


----------



## Rashadabd

Ask and you shall receive, the bike has been released and I was wrong on many levels: it looks good and has some really cool features:

The new Giant TCR, wheels, and saddles - VeloNews.com


----------



## jsumner303

*2016 Giant TCR details, spec, pricing and ride impressions here*

Got a chance to check out the new bike at the launch last week. Details here: 

2016 Giant TCR road bike line-up launched | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


----------



## Ventruck

topslop1 said:


> Yeah, it seems like I'm in for $1500 on an alloy with decent components or closer to $2k for a carbon.
> 
> My mindset is something like.. See if I can get a 2015 alloy defy 1 closer to August/September for a reduced cost of $1100-1200?... or see what a new TCR will cost.. maybe alloy version at $1500 or the carbon for $2000.
> 
> Also slightly undecided on which geometry I would like more. Yes, I need to test ride some bikes, but I'm also trying to resist temptation / being in a bike store before release might push me over the edge to do something foolish / not be patient.
> 
> I know that I'd prefer having shimano 105 groupset, and of course the lighter the better for frame. I know that some loathe alloy frames compared to carbon.. are they really that much different? Not totally sold on discs vs. non-discs, I'm not partial to either.
> 
> Woops, didn't mean to turn this thread into a 'which bike for me'.. just trying to figure out a bit more about the TCR's ride qualities vs. Defy I suppose.


Don't know where you are, but I picked up a TCR Adv 2 (5800/non-series build) for ~$1500 before tax this week.

They took a weird route for 2015. From what I understand, it's actually the 2014 Composite design with the Advanced-grade composite material, so there's no OD2 headtube. On paper it's like "eh....", but compared to a CAAD10 or Allez for the same money, and the TCR SLR, it was an awesome alternative choice. Of course I did have the perk of having parts to swap in/carry over ahead of time, including the stem which is a blessing in disguise so you don't need to hunt for an OD2 stem. 

Basically wanted a workhorse and that's what I got.


----------



## GOTA

Stoneman said:


> Giant has really bad timing. The new Specialized Venge, Trek Madone, and Scott Foil has already received all the press. By the time Giant finally gets around to releasing this bike it'll be like...yawn.


Giant did get a ton of press for the new TCR. It was front page with big write-ups on every major cycling website. They invited a ton of media people out to Mallorca and let them ride the top of the line version with all the bells and whistles and got the initial articles they must have been looking for. Giant also was able to push their tech in wheels and saddles. You don't have to be first to release to have an impact.

Edit: I just saw that Cannondale released their new SuperSix Evo 1 day after the release of the Giant TCR. Same situation as above. I just can't see how the TCR or SuperSix Evo are at a disadvantage over those that released slightly earlier. A lot of brand new versions of familiar models. All are getting lots of press.


----------



## Rashadabd

More:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLc4UuBRWJw#t=14

2016 Giant TCR road bike line-up launched | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos | Page 3


----------

